# Buying new bike! Norco Tactic vs Cervelo R3 vs ?



## aavlee (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi everyone. 

Going to be looking to buy a new bike in the near future and doing my research. The Norco Tactic 3 (105 groupset) really caught my eye in terms of value at $2100 MSRP. I was also looking at the Cervelo R3 which receives glowing reviews from pretty much everyone. With the 105 groupset it's a little more expensive at $2600. With both bikes I would use the money I save with getting 105 and upgrading the wheel set. Anything else in that price range I should be looking at? Maybe the Cannondale SuperSix. which is around the same price as the Norco. Does anyone know where the extra price for the Cervelo comes from? I'll be heading out to the LBS's to check them out. 

A little background info, the bike's primary use will be training for and racing sprint/oly triathlons. I would occasionally do some longer 80-100km rides but I'm not really concerned about comfort in those cases. Right now I have a cheap online roadie that's a little too big for me so I'll have another bike to use for commuting and such. 

Thanks for your suggestions guys!


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

aavlee said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Going to be looking to buy a new bike in the near future and doing my research. The Norco Tactic 3 (105 groupset) really caught my eye in terms of value at $2100 MSRP. I was also looking at the Cervelo R3 which receives glowing reviews from pretty much everyone. With the 105 groupset it's a little more expensive at $2600. With both bikes I would use the money I save with getting 105 and upgrading the wheel set. Anything else in that price range I should be looking at? Maybe the Cannondale SuperSix. which is around the same price as the Norco. Does anyone know where the extra price for the Cervelo comes from? I'll be heading out to the LBS's to check them out.
> 
> ...


The extra cash towards the _*Cervelo *_goes towards the CERVELO name. Meanwhile, if not for that reason alone, I'll kindly cast my vote for the Norco Tactic. However, that Cannondale Super Six is a real beauty too! Just remember: Always race what you can easily replace...


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Zeet said:


> The extra cash towards the _*Cervelo *_goes towards the CERVELO name. Meanwhile, if not for that reason alone, I'll kindly cast my vote for the Norco Tactic. However, that Cannondale Super Six is a real beauty too! Just remember: Always race what you can easily replace...


Agreed and I rode an R3 last year. It is a great bike in every way, but you pay some extra for the Cervelo name. Take a look at the Diamondback Podium 5 w/105. Diamondback has a deal with Amazon and you can get it there for half that price (also with 105). It's as light (950 gramish) as well. 

Amazon.com: Diamondback 2012 Podium 5 Road Bike (Carbon/Red): Sports & Outdoors

I would also take a look at the Scott CR1, Diamondback Podium 7, Felt F5, Felt Z4 and Z5, Trek Domane, Specialized Roubaix and Tarmac. Post pics once you get your bike!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Here's the homepages for some of those bikes:

Diamondback Bicycles - Home

USA - Felt Bicycles

Specialized Bicycle Components

Trek Bicycle: The world's best bikes for road, mountain, or town.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

In light of your 'too big' online purchase (but not the only reason), I suggest visiting some shops and test riding a number of bikes, both race and relaxed geo. This IMO/E is the BEST way to determine personal preferences for fit/ feel, ride and handling, and whittle the field from there. 

It'll also give you the opportunity to assess the shops carrying the brands of interest. Many cyclists can do some wrenching, some tweaks to fit, but most eventually find a need to seek out a reputable LBS's assistance. Good to find one upfront.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

If the main purpose is racing in triathlons, how about a triathlon or time trial bike?


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I agree that the Cervelo name alone adds to the price as compared with many other brands but it MAY also be that they are a company that's good with warranty claims.
I have no experience or knowledge of this, either way, but if they are a company that stands behind their product that has a value too. 

quote: "Anything else in that price range I should be looking at?"

yeah, anything you can test ride. Pretty much every brand offers something in that price range and generally speaking you get what you pay for so there's not going to be much of a difference in terms of 'value'. The difference comes from the fit, geo, handling, ride qualities ect and which is better will be specific to the individual.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Jay Strongbow said:


> I agree that the Cervelo name alone adds to the price as compared with many other brands but it MAY also be that they are a company that's good with warranty claims.
> I have no experience or knowledge of this, either way, but if they are a company that stands behind their product that has a value too.
> 
> quote: "Anything else in that price range I should be looking at?"
> ...


Cervelo's warranty is lifetime and they are pretty good to deal with. How your expereince turns out will be heavily influenced by the shop you are working with though (and that's probably the same regardless of which brand you go with).


----------

